# Best way to disable IR?



## kmitchell (Jul 28, 2007)

What's the best way to disable IR on a mini? I have one in an A/V cabinet with an XL4 and an IR blaster so I need to control the mini purely through the network. Black Gaffer's tape across the front doesn't work 100% of the time. My next thought is a black box overtop of the mini but I'm worried about it overheating. 

Thanks,
Ken


----------



## jrtroo (Feb 4, 2008)

Why not just set your remote's code so it only works with the XL4? I thought the Mini had the same functionality as other tivos where you could tie a remote directly to the box to avoid interference of remotes in the same room.


----------



## kmitchell (Jul 28, 2007)

Thanks. 

I had thought about doing it that way but I'm not sure I fully understand how that feature works. Would I need to change the remote code on both the XL4 and on the Mini? The XL4 is currently controlled via an IR blaster through a Control4 system so I'd have to re-learn 56 IR codes into the Control4 in order to change the XL4 remote code. I could change the remote code on the Mini and just "hide" that remote but would the XL4 "default" library commands still interfere with the Mini unless I re-learned those as well with a non-zero remote code?

Thanks,
Ken


----------



## kmitchell (Jul 28, 2007)

jrtroo said:


> Why not just set your remote's code so it only works with the XL4? I thought the Mini had the same functionality as other tivos where you could tie a remote directly to the box to avoid interference of remotes in the same room.


Thanks for the push. It really wasn't as bad as I thought. The Control4 IR library actually has the codes for all 9 TiVo remote addresses so I didn't have to go through a re-learn every code again.

Just as a side note...You do have to get rid of or hide every TiVo remote that is set to default "0" since they can still control any TiVo even if the TiVo is set to a different (non-zero) remote address.

Up and working. 
Ken


----------



## lpwcomp (May 6, 2002)

No need to "hide or get rid of " anything. Just set the remote code on the other remotes to one you are not using.

Also, it works both ways. Any TiVo *device* that has a remote code of "0" will respond to any TiVo remote regardless of the _*remote's*_ setting.


----------



## kmitchell (Jul 28, 2007)

lpwcomp said:


> No need to "hide or get rid of " anything. Just set the remote code on the other remotes to one you are not using.
> 
> Also, it works both ways. Any TiVo *device* that has a remote code of "0" will respond to any TiVo remote regardless of the _*remote's*_ setting.


Thanks. I meant get rid of or hide more figuratively than literally. Setting the remote to something not being used sort of gets rid of it. Now every TiVo in the house has been setup with a non-zero remote code and matching remote just in case any TiVo remote's IR gets to the cabinet or another TiVo some how.

Thanks,
Ken


----------

